#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  நீங்கள் திரையரங்கில் பார்த்த முதல் படம்?

## Rammiya

நீங்கள் திரையரங்கில்முதல் முதல் பார்த்த திரைபடம் எது? உங்களுக்கு அந்த அனுபவம் எவ்வாறு இருந்தது?

----------


## Prasath

Hi ramya,
Kuruvi is my first movie in the theatre

----------


## Bhavya

> நீங்கள் திரையரங்கில்முதல் முதல் பார்த்த திரைபடம் எது? உங்களுக்கு அந்த அனுபவம் எவ்வாறு இருந்தது?


காதலுக்கு மரியாதை படம் தான் நான் திரையரங்கில் பார்த்த முதல் படம்.

----------


## Bhavya

> பார்த்ததின் பிறகு என்ன மனநிலைமை உங்களிடம் காணப்பட்டது.


அது சிறுவயதில் பார்த்த படம் பெரிய திரையில் மனிதர்களை பார்க்கும் பொது பிரமிப்பாக இருத்தது.

----------

